# Anik F3 successfully launched



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

The next Proton M launch is scheduled for April 9. This is the same launch vehicle what will take up Directv 10 later this year. Web coverage of launch at this web site.

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils040907/


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> The next Proton M launch is scheduled for April 9. This is the same launch vehicle what will take up Directv 11 later this year. Web coverage of launch at this web site.
> 
> http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils040907/


Wrong satellite... D10 is getting launched on Proton in the next couple of months... D11 was going up via Sea Launch... yet to be seen if it still goes up that way.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I am hoping that after the ILS Launch of Anik F3, they'll put out a PR. Hopefully stating D10 is the next launch, which would happen end of May, early June timeframe.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Wrong satellite... D10 is getting launched on Proton in the next couple of months... D11 was going up via Sea Launch... yet to be seen if it still goes up that way.


I was going by the info on NASA Space Flight.com, Plan of Russian Launches Thread that indicates that it is DirecTV 11. The administrator of that thread is in Moscow. So there seems to be a little confusion on which D* sat goes next. As long as one gets up soon, I quess it does not matter which one it is.

Every launch between now and then is important. We do not need any more bad launches.

http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1133&start=361&posts=374


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> I was going by the info on NASA Space Flight.com, Plan of Russian Launches Thread that indicates that it is DirecTV 11. The administrator of that thread is in Moscow. So there seems to be a little confusion on which D* sat goes next. As long as one gets up soon, I quess it does not matter which one it is.
> 
> Every launch between now and then is important. We do not need any more bad launches.
> 
> http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1133&start=361&posts=374


Here's more accurate info on the DirecTV sats, 10-12, from the manufacturer Boeing... It was updated April 5th, 2007.

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/launch/launch_sched.html

In any case they are triplets so let's just get one up ASAP safely.

I'll be saying a prayer for the ANIK and hopefully the DirecTV sat will be scheduled shortly thereafter.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a lot of confusion regarding D10 and D11. Half the launch calendars have D10 on Proton M via ILSLaunch and half on Zenit 3SL via Sealaunch. While the satellites are triplets, the big difference is the location in space. D10 is slated for 103° and D11 is scheduled for 99°.

I tend to think that VeniceDre is correct and that Boeing and FAA sites have the correct information. But I have PMed Anik at nasaspaceflight.com and he said he has specific information that D11 was going on Proton M. So who knows? We'll see as they launch. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Anik has put Sirius 4 on his list for launch July 7, 2007. If this is the normal spacing between Proton M launches then the Directv launch will probably not be untill September.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Proton M launches have been as close as just under a month. I'm hoping the ILSlaunch blog will give us an update in a few days (and that we have some very successful launces.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Feed is hot and counting down to launch ...

BTW: The satellite being launched today is going to 118.7° and will be used, in part, by EchoStar. Hopefully E* will be able to get some good use out of it for local HDs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nominal ....


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Everything looks great up until now. This sat will be at about the 119 position and will provide some more capacity for Echostar. That I did not know. Not sure how much of this sats capacity E* will have access to.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* currently is leasing the entire ku band at 118.7° (500 MHz).
Do you have a good link to satellite specs?
It doesn't sound like the ku has spotbeams (the ka side does).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> E* currently is leasing the entire ku band at 118.7° (500 MHz).
> Do you have a good link to satellite specs?
> It doesn't sound like the ku has spotbeams (the ka side does).


?? Leasing whole Ku band? What about the 11 D* transponders at that location... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.astrium.eads.net/families/daily-life-benefits/communications/anik-f3

24 C Band Transponders
32 KU Transponders
2 KA Transponders


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> ?? Leasing whole Ku band? What about the 11 D* transponders at that location...


At 118.7°? Isn't D* leasing at 72.5°?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/smt-gst.nsf/vwapj/Telesat-Licence%208%20Canadian%20Sat%20Capacity%20&%20Service%20Plans.pdf/$FILE/Telesat-Licence%208%20Canadian%20Sat%20Capacity%20&%20Service%20Plans.pdf

More info on Anik F3 including information on its spot beams.

I quess you have to copy and paste this link.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Have to remove the space from "Serv ice" in 2 spots, then the C&P works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lwilli201 said:


> More info on Anik F3 including information on its spot beams.
> 
> I quess you have to copy and paste this link.


Unfortunately it seems focused on Canadian services ... the US footprint (except for the ka service) is not shown. 

Thanks for the link. It does look like the 32 ku transponders that E* is leasing are supported.

On 118° at the moment:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/118list.htm


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Anik-F3 is replacing AMC-16 with it's KU capacity. I wonder how many KU spotbeams are on Anik-F3?

See here.


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Anik-F3 is replacing AMC-16 with it's KU capacity. I wonder how many KU spotbeams are on Anik-F3?


0 - it was originally designed as a C/Ku band backup for Anik F2


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Have to remove the space from "Serv ice" in 2 spots, then the C&P works.


Now that is strange. I went back to edit that and the spaces are not in the edit box, but they are back when I post it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Try here.
The extremely long URL wrapped.  Not sure why it didn't do the usual abbreviation:
http://www.strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/...Plans.pdf


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

http://spaceflightnow.com/proton/anikf3/


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> At 118.7°? Isn't D* leasing at 72.5°?


I don't know what they lease vs own...
But D* uses at least some of the Ku band from the following:

72.5 DirecTV 1
95.0 Galaxy 3C
99.2 Spaceway 2
101.0 DirecTV 1R/4S/8
101.1 DirecTV 9S
102.8 Spaceway 1
110.0 DirecTV 5
119.0 DirecTV 7S

D* & E* have been sharing 110 & 119 for many years.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Supervolcano said:


> I don't know what they lease vs own...
> But D* uses at least some of the Ku band from the following:


There isn't any Ku capacity on Spaceway 1 or 2. There won't be any on DirecTV 10, 11 or 12 either. I think there are some proximity issues putting Ku closer than 9 degrees.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> There isn't any Ku capacity on Spaceway 1 or 2. There won't be any on DirecTV 10, 11 or 12 either. I think there are some proximity issues putting Ku closer than 9 degrees.


:lol:
Ya, I know. I guess I forgot to remove the Ku bit. At first I was only going to reply about the 119 slot, but then I figured might as well post them all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ku works nicely 2° apart ... the same as C-Band.
Ku FSS satellites have been 2° apart for many years.

Ku DBS satellites serving the US currently have a 9° separation or better.
Not all Ku is DBS!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Ku works nicely 2° apart ... the same as C-Band.
> Ku FSS satellites have been 2° apart for many years.
> 
> Ku DBS satellites serving the US currently have a 9° separation or better.
> Not all Ku is DBS!


You're not comparing apples with apples. There's a big difference between the low powered FSS and C bands and high power Ku band.

The trade-off for spacing the satellites closer together is that the dishes have to get bigger and the possibility of small dishes that can receive multiple satellites goes away.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was referring to your statement "I think there are some proximity issues putting Ku closer than 9 degrees." FSS _is_ Ku and is done at 2°.

Most people seem to forget that DBS (called BSS internationally) is Ku.
You seem to be forgetting that FSS is Ku. Ku with 2° spacing.

Dish 500's and Dish 1000's dishes have to deal with trying to hit satellites that, depending on where one is in the country, are in a nearly 18° arc or an only 9° arc (for the D1000). E* doe not have a "northern edition" and "southern edition" of their LNB arm to make it easier to get good signal out of multiple locations --- they designed one dish for all.

That classic Dish 500 pointed at 114.5° and skewed correctly could use the LNBs closer together in Maine and further apart in San Diego. If the FCC ever allows a tweener slot at 114.5° I hope the third signal lands between the LNBs without causing interference.

The Dish 1000 is a bigger problem. Three LNBs. The Dish 1000 is aimed at about 119° and skewed. The center 119° LNB should always have good signal. But where the signals from 110° and 129° hit the outside LNB feedhorns will vary. In Maine they will be close to the center LNB feedhorn, in San Diego they will be closer to the outside edge. If a tweener is added at 114.5° it will interfere ... with the 119° feed in Maine and the 110° feed in San Diego. A solution would be to make LNBs with smaller feedhorn openings and and adjustable bracket.

Until then, due to the design of the dish, we are pretty much stuck with 9° DBS separation.

BTW: The Plus dish works nicely with 2° spaced satellites ... focusing the signals from 118.7° and 119° on the "center" LNBF while allowing 110° to focus off to the side (and 129° off to the other side on the 1000 Plus dish). 118.7° being AMC-16 soon to be replaced by Anik F3 (once the testing is complete).


----------



## lfzambrano (May 30, 2007)

does anikf3 has coverage in central or south america?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lfzambrano said:


> does anikf3 has coverage in central or south america?


Sorry. It is aimed at Canada and the US.


----------



## danny (Jun 1, 2007)

When did that happened exactly? Another satellite successful launched, i am so glad, i feel more protected this way.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

danny said:


> When did that happened exactly? Another satellite successful launched, i am so glad, i feel more protected this way.


The Sea Launch explosion happened January 31, 2007 in the Pacific Ocean. Sea Launch has not launched a satellite since.

Anik F3 successfully launched April 9, 2007 from Baikonur Cosmodrome.


----------

